# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  high abbe value glasses lenses

## chris.pickett

Hi,

I am particularly sensitive to chromatic aberration. My (last good) prescription was O.D. -4.0/O.S. -5.0. I see blue and yellow fringing/edges on *everything* with all pairs of glasses I have tried, it is only bearable in about a 30 degree field of view (not acceptable). The various optometrists and even one ophthalmologist that I have been to have been unable to help me (not to mention that the last guy I went to misprescribed an astigmatism correction of O.S -2.00 cylinder when it's really more like zero).

So, last year I switched to contacts, and the problem went away. I have been extremely happy with them, and able to wear them for long hours (I know, this is not recommended, but my eyes did not hurt ... I have ProClear contacts, which are supposed to be more breathable or something). However, recently my allergies have made wearing contacts for more than a couple of hours very difficult. Two weeks ago both of my eyes got infected (which I am sure is related to the contacts and allergies), and I really need glasses as a backup for this time of year.

I found out from this board that having a higher Abbe value in my lenses could significantly reduce this problem:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5874

and so I am looking for new pairs of lenses (and then a glasses shop that can order these lenses). The only list I could find of Abbe values for different lens types was here:

http://www.eyecarecontacts.com/thin_light_lenses.html

and I was wondering if there are any other makes of lens I should be considering (since that page is from 1997). Obviously I am willing to make sacrifices in terms of thickness and weight, but plastic is definitely better than glass for me. On that page, the "Essilor Thin" lenses have the fantastically high Abbe value of 58, but I went to their site and it's only good up to -4.00.

Thanks for any help,
Chris

P.S.  Sorry about all the parentheses :)

----------


## For-Life

Yes, go with regular plastic.  It has an abbe value of 58.  It might be a little thick, but it is a compromise.

----------


## AWTECH

In addition to the high abbe value you may also want to consider a lens like a 1.60 made with an abbe value of 42 and if you order a Seiko inside progressive design it will be made in Japan where they match the index of the hard coating to the index of the lens.  You may experience these same problems with any lens that is hard coated and not index matched.  A CR-39 lens or a Trivex lens could also be an option as these will both have a hard coat that is close to their lower index of refraction.  I think Trivex would be a safe solution.

----------


## mshimp

go with the seiko 1.60 (good thinning with good optics)

----------


## chip anderson

If long hours  on your contacts means less than 18 per day.  This ain't long, they should be comfortable for at least this long.  If you are sleeping in them, anything you sleep with is more likely get you in trouble.

----------


## since10

Sola percepta is the best high index...with 48 Abbe Value..almost CR39, but much better than most high index

----------


## rinselberg

> Sola percepta is the best high index...with 48 Abbe Value..almost CR39, but much better than most high index


I think that was meant to be Sola Spectralite, which is a mid-index material (1.54) with an Abbe value of 47. Sola Finalite is a higher index material (1.6) with an Abbe value of 42. "Percepta" is a Sola PAL design.

Sola product specifications:
http://www.sola.com/professionals/SOLA%20Specs-37sm.pdf

----------


## Happylady

Trivex has very good optics and is very light, but it is a 1.53 lens, so isn't as thin as most of the other thinner lenses. It is closest to plastic in the abbe value, though. Otherwise I would suggest a 1.54(spectrite) or a 1.56 mid index. They will be thinner then cr-39 and have fairly high abbe values.

----------


## mullo

The abbe value of trivex is approx 43. Spectralite is higher (47) and thus less light dispersion/chromatic aberration.

----------


## Jimdayok

Trivex has abbe values that have been reported to range anywhere between 43 and 45. The human eye has an abbe value of 45. Does anybody have any information related to advantages of using materials that have higher abbe values than the human eye. 

Does it matter at that point? 

Trivex has according to most research, absolutely no chromatic abberation. 

Just go with something not injected molded (poly); you'll be fine! :) 
jpd

----------


## Darryl Meister

> Trivex has abbe values that have been reported to range anywhere between 43 and 45.


There are two slightly different "recipes" for Trivex. I believe that one results in a slightly higher index and slightly lower Abbe (43), while the other results in a slightly lower index and slightly higher Abbe (45).




> The human eye has an abbe value of 45. Does anybody have any information related to advantages of using materials that have higher abbe values than the human eye.


The Abbe value of the eye is closer to 53. Secondly, chromatic aberration in the spectacle lens can compound the chromatic aberration of the eye, making it worse. Finally, since the eye is a fixed and <relatively> centered optical system with reduced sensitivity in the periphery, it is less susceptible to its own _lateral_ chromatic aberration. (Lateral chromatic aberration causes _color fringing_.) However, this is the most bothersome effect produced by chromatic aberration in spectacle lenses.




> Trivex has according to most research, absolutely no chromatic abberation.


Trivex (n = 1.53) has a very predictable amount of chromatic aberration, though wearers will probably not be bothered by it for most prescriptions. There are several other material options available that produce a similar degree of chromatic aberration, including Finalite (n = 1.60), MR-8 (n = 1.60), and 1.6 Glass (n = 1.60). There are also several materials out there that produce even less chromatic aberration, including Crown Glass (n = 1.52), Hard Resin (n = 1.50), Spectralite (n = 1.54), and so on.

----------


## Jimdayok

I sincerely appreciate your reply.

----------

